# 12 Gallon JBJ Nanocube?



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

How hard is it to maintain a 12 gallon JBJ nanocube?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

What type of livestock are you interested in?


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> What type of livestock are you interested in?


 I was hoping maybe just a fowler with 2 clownfish, either ocellaris or percula.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If i know these systems, they come with a built in skimmer and lighting. Care of these tanks would be no different than any other live rock & protein skimming system, which is about as easy as saltwater is every going to be. They have a nice slick design that hides the filter and lighting, which is a bonus if appearance is important.

I would approach this tank like any other marine tank, with a focus on live rock, live sand, and protein skimming over the short term and on alkalinity and calcium supplementation long term. It should be a good beginner project, especially with the realistic livestock goals you have.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Ive been doin some research and have become very interested in saltwater. Im not sure if Im going to get a saltwater tank soon or not but I will have one eventually. Right now the moneys a bit tight so who knows. Again thanks for the replys.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Zeetrain said:


> Thanks for the replys. Ive been doin some research and have become very interested in saltwater. Im not sure if Im going to get a saltwater tank soon or not but I will have one eventually. Right now the moneys a bit tight so who knows. Again thanks for the replys.


In terms of money, you can save a ton by purchasing equipment and rock online. Sites such as Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock and www.marineandreef.com provide nice discounts.


----------

